# Lossless Blu-Ray audio in stereo only possible?



## Silas (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't have a surround setup, but a very nice stereo setup and I'm trying to figure out how to get the lossless Blu Ray audio (TrueHD, LPCM, DTD-HD) in stereo for my setup. I'm using my HTPC to output the video and sound to my projector and speakers. How can I get lossless audio to my stereo speakers without bitstreaming to a receiver or using a surround setup? My sound card is an ESI [email protected], which is more than capable of taking advantage of lossless audio.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

If you have speakers, what is driving them now? You cannot be using them without some amplification and there might be a way to use that with the HTPC. What else you got?


----------



## Silas (Jul 30, 2011)

Kal Rubinson said:


> If you have speakers, what is driving them now? You cannot be using them without some amplification and there might be a way to use that with the HTPC. What else you got?


It's a DIY receiver I custom built myself. I have my ESI [email protected] outputting a two channel, unbalanced signal to the receiver, which is routed like this: Input jacks->MiniDSP (2, one for each channel as I'm tri amping)->tweet/mid/sub amps->speakers.

After doing some more research, it seems that some other sound cards have the ability to decode lossless Blu Ray audio, such as the ASUS HDAV1.3. I'd really rather not drop another $200 on an outdated sound card that's arguably worse than the ESI [email protected] if I don't have to. Hence why I'd like to find a way to do this in software.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Silas said:


> It's a DIY receiver I custom built myself. I have my ESI [email protected] outputting a two channel, unbalanced signal to the receiver, which is routed like this: Input jacks->MiniDSP (2, one for each channel as I'm tri amping)->tweet/mid/sub amps->speakers.
> 
> After doing some more research, it seems that some other sound cards have the ability to decode lossless Blu Ray audio, such as the ASUS HDAV1.3. I'd really rather not drop another $200 on an outdated sound card that's arguably worse than the ESI [email protected] if I don't have to. Hence why I'd like to find a way to do this in software.


Ah. I ain't the one to help with software.


----------

